

Track users' time spent on each blog post using Google Reader-inspired design - jawns
http://coding.pressbin.com/26/Create-a-Google-Reader-knockoff-using-Javascript/

======
jskopek
I've always loved how google reader presents their content. There's something
about seeing articles appear below you that always causes me to want to read
just one more.

------
nod
I'd love to read your article on your great new blog design, but your blog
won't scroll on my phone, so I cannot. Alas.

~~~
jawns
Hi, I'm the blog owner.

I whipped up a quick fix, so you should now be able to read the article.

